# New Detection animals ~



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/africa/09/07/herorats.detect.landmines/index.html


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

There was a program on Nat Geo or Discovery abut that a yr or so back. Cool to watch!


----------

